# High Def, High Hopes



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Tech Firms Betting Portability Will Be A Consumer Priority *

January 6, 2006 LAS VEGAS

You can take it with you - in high-def, no less.

As technology companies big and small gathered in Las Vegas on Thursday for the International Consumer Electronics Show, they were betting 2006 will be the year that average Americans tuck portable media players into their pockets and ensconce high-definition television sets in their living rooms. Then again, they hoped for pretty much the same thing last year. And the year before that.

This time, though, the 130,000 collected geeks at the Las Vegas Convention Center might be right. Portable devices such as Apple Computer Co.'s iPod are chic totems made possible by the rise of high-speed Internet connections. Sharp pictures, falling prices and more programming have made high-definition TVs seem less extravagant...

*Full story...*


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Unfortunately, most of these "portables" are NOT highdef.

If you look at the specs, most of them are wide screen, but their resolution is more like 540X960 (numbers are'nt exact), due to their small screen size 1080X1920 or even 720X1280 is not physically feasable.


----------

